# 60L tank



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

hello.


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice.  

Looks like a lot of the plants need more time to grow in. I think you may have some trouble keeping that pretty sword small enough in the future. The Pogostemon (Eusteralis) stellata also seems a bit large for the size of this layout.

Are you going to try a Hydrocotyle verticellata/Glossostigma mix in the foreground?

Keep us updated!

Carlos


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

This looks like a beautiful garden. You really have chosen the plants well, as they all complement each other really nicely. How are you keeping the sword plant small? Aggressive pruning?

Do you have a full frontal shot?

Looking good,

Carlos


----------



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

One way I use is pruming the roots, like the bonsai. That plant is the Echinodorus “rubin” narrow leafs it grows short but large to this tank, but I like the efect, I've been told that I fill to mutch the tanks, thats one the things that I' ve to improve.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Sergio,

Do you have a new full frontal shot? I really like this little aquarium.

Carlos


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

:shock: beautiful ...
can u give more info about the light setup please?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, I'm also interested in that lighting setup. Is it from Arcadia?


----------



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

Hello, it's Lifetech PC 2x36w 10 000K


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Very beautiful Sergio!. What species are you keeping there?.


----------



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

Olá ermano,  

Plants:	Anubia barteri “afzelii”, Bacopa caroliniana, Blyxa japonica, Cryptocoryne ewendtii “brown”, Didiplis diandra, Echinodorus “rubin”, Eusteralis sellata, Glossostigma elatinoides, Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides “maritima”, Limnophilla aromatica, Ludwigia arcuata, Ludwigia repens, Riccia fluitans, Rotala rotundifolia, Samolus valerandi. 

Fish/Animals:	Corydora pigmeus, Crossocheilus siamensis, Melanotaenia Boesemani, Otocinclus affinis, Tanichthys albonubes, Caridina japonica, Melanoides tuberculata, Physella sp. and lots of Hidras sp.

I had Utricularia gibba and a pair of Odonata (dragonflies).


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Oi Sergio,

Did you manage to keep Hydrocotile short?, I´ve used verticillata in the past and no matter the ammount of light I had it always grew long petioles and reached the surface like a tiny lily.


----------



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

This type grows in diferent way, the others gro to the surface and had a much larger leaf. 

The H. sibthorpioides grow lateral with hi ligth, like the G. elatinoides.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like it is time to prune down that Glossostigma, Sergio.  

Carlos


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Thank you Sergio, time to get some H sibthorpioides.

btw, is this the same tank ranked #375 in this years ADA contest??.


----------



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

No, that one have 250L.

Wou thit you know about it?. Were you saw?


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

I read your name in the participants list http://www.adana.co.jp/pdf/2004r600.pdf


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

The tank is really beautiful . Onle 60 l- superb . Best regards, Maxciek.


----------

